# virtualmin inside a jail



## fred974 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

We have a webserver jail that we use for a few domains..
We would like to give our client a panel..
Could anyone please tell me wheter or not is its a bad idea to install /sysutils/virtualmin inside a jail?
We use ZFS and therefore, we have dediacted dataset for MariaDB and all webjail use the comman DB.
We also have a dedicated mail server so the database, mail and DNS feature will not be used

Any advise will be greatly appreciated


----------



## fred974 (Mar 14, 2017)

advise anyone ?
Please...


----------



## marcotuna (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, I have Webmin/Virtualmin running inside a Jail, however I did a manual install, I didn't install from ports.
As far as I can tell is working fine.


----------

